# puppies!



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Teaghan, my standard poodle is about 16 weeks. Sadie,the little pug puppy is about 12 weeks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

We love puppies! and look how adorable both those blackies are,,,,,,


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Adorable! I bet they have a ball playing together! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute pair they make! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Sadie (the little pug) is my sisters neighbors dog. My puppy Teaghan and her big brother Seamus have a *blast* playing together.
Seamus is a bit over 3 years old. Teaghan was about 3 months old when I took this pic.











saraj2878 said:


> Adorable! I bet they have a ball playing together! :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^ Great pic.!! :biggrin:


----------

